# reductor de voltaje



## sagueso (Mar 10, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un pequeño problema al realizar una fuente de voltaje y me gustaria cualquier consejo o aporte con el cual pueda solucionarla, ya sea una refernecia de regulador, diagrama de circuito o página de internet.

Necesito una fuente de voltaje de 24V/5A, para lo cual cuento con un trasnformador de 28 Vp - 6A. Pero al rectificar la señal, se obtiene un voltaje superior a 34V dc. la cual pensaba enviar a un regulador de voltaje LM338K; pero por la hoja de especificaiones de este regulador no puedo colocar este voltaje a su entrada.

Alguna vez vi un circuito que sirve para reducir el voltaje y adaptarlo a los reguladoers de voltaje, tal vez alguien lo conozca o hayan tenido este problema y me puedan dar una idea para la solucion.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 13, 2007)

Una solución fácil es colocar una resistencia en serie a la entrada del regulador.

Según esta página ese integrado es para una salida de 37 V ajustable:
http://www.gbcomponentes.com.ar/productos/page x page circuitos.htm
por lo que quiza el problema es el diseño del circuito.

Aqui hay un ejemplo de una fuente de 24 V usando el LM338K:
http://www.aeromodelismocampoo.com/UntitledFrameset-1.htm?/contefuente.php


----------



## JV (Mar 13, 2007)

Colocar una resistencia en serie va a salir un poco caro porque va a tener que ser de mucha potencia, que sea de 1R nos da una potencia de 5*5*1=25W!!!

No entiendo porque dices que no te sirve ese regulador por la tension si tienes 34V y el regulador soporta 35V, admito que esta muy al limite pero deberia funcionar bien. Sino la alternativa que tienes es un regulador 7824 que soporta hasta 40V y le agregas un transistor tipo 2N3055 de by-pass.

Saludos..


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Colocar una resistencia en serie va a salir un poco caro porque va a tener que ser de mucha potencia, que sea de 1R nos da una potencia de 5*5*1=25W!!!



Usar el regulador tampoco es barato entonces, no te olvides que la corriente fluye a través de él y si hay una caída de tensión entonces disipa potencia, por eso se monta en disipador. 
Asi que si buscas una caída de 10V con 5A da lo mismo una R o un regulador o lo que sea.

Saludos.

PD: si no me equivoco el 2N3055 es NPN por lo tanto no sirve, hay que usar un 2N2955 y nuevamente tener cuidado con la potencia que este disipando el 7824.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

No encuentro el dato de potencia maxima que disipa el 7824, pero supongamos que son esos 2W que figuran en el gráfico a temp ambiente de 25º y sin disipador. Como en el regulador caen 10V (34 de entrada - 24 de salida) entonces la corriente máxima a través del 7824 sería de 200mA.

http://imageshack.us

Con esa corriente se calcula el valor de R en el siguiente circuito:

http://imageshack.us

La caida de tensión en el 2N2955 debe ser de alrededor de 1V (de memoria, asi que a revisar ese numero). Por lo tanto la R deberia ser de 5ohm (5*0.2 = 1) y la potencia en la R es de 0.2W por lo tanto una de 1/4W debería andar bien.

Nota:
1) Tener cuidado con la potencia en el transistor. Tal vez necesite disipador, o mejor dicho seguro que lo necesita.
2) Las figuras fueron extraídas de las hojas de datos de la familia 78xx de MOTOROLA.

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Mar 14, 2007)

mustangV8, usar un regulador no es barato pero una resitencia de mas de 15W son caras, ya pasan a ser resitencias no tan facil de conseguir. respecto al transistor, se puede configurar un NPN para el by-pass, no tengo un circuito a mano para mostrarlo. Siempre que se usa un transistor en una fuente hay disiparlo. Una consideracion que olvide es que es probable que resulte mas sencillo por la disipacion de potencia usar 2 transistores en lugar de uno.

Saludos..


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

Lo de la resistencia lo entendi mal. Pense que decias barato con respecto a la potencia y yo respondi que usar el regulador es lo mismo porque se disipa la misma potencia. Es decir que no lo pense por el lado economico, no se si me explico.
Con respecto a usar un NPN, yo creo que no se puede porque no tenes acceso a la tensión de control del transistor de paso que esta integrado, por eso se usa un PNP. Si te fijas en las notas de aplicación vas a ver que no aparece la opción del NPN.
Con respecto a la potencia ahora me fijo.

Saludos.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

*A esto me refería con lo del transistor de paso:*

http://imageshack.us

No hay forma de tener acceso a la tensión de control, o sea la que va a la base del transistor. Se puede pensar de otra forma también: ya que tenés la tensión regulada y lo que necesitas es un extra de corriente lo que hay que agregar justamente es una fuente de corriente y eso es justamente lo que hace el PNP entregar corriente pero con una resistencia de entrada muy grande (la de colector-emisor) de modo que no modifica la tensión.

*Con respecto a la potencia en el 2N2955:*

http://imageshack.us

A 5A y 10V de caída (Vec) tenés 50W sobre el TBJ. El TBJ resiste como maximo 60V de  Vce y 15A de Ic y hasta los 115W asi que por ese lado vamos sobrados. 
La resistencia termica juntura-encapsulado es de 1,52ºC/W entonces a 50W nos da 76ºC. A eso le sumamos los 25ºC de temp ambiente y llegamos a los 100ºC. Como se ve el TBJ aguanta hasta los 200ºC así que EN TEORIA no haría falta el disipador, se va a calentar muuucho pero se lo tendría que aguantar.

Saludos.

PD: si conoces una manera de utilizar un NPN por favor posteala porque me interesa saberlo. La verdad es que no se me ocurre como y siempre lo di por imposible.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 26, 2007)

Al leer tu post, he publicado esto. Yo los vengo utilizando para alimentar todo tipo de circuitos. Saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fabricar-78xx-amperaje-deseado-6693/


----------

